# Tipping Groomers



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm taking Teddy to be groomed at the place where I used the self-service washing facilities the other day. The groomer owns the shop and has an assistant who bathes and dries the dogs. Am I supposed to tip both of them, just the assistant, just the owner, or what? And how much is appropriate? 

I don't want to insult anyone either way. TIA


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow I'd never thought about it, as a groomer we get tipped between $5 and $10 (if we even get tipped at all) it's really up to you what you want to do.

I've even been tipped a bag of zuccini before ^^


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I usually get 5-10 per dog (if any) 
If im paying for my dogs to get groomed I usually tip $5. 
We had a customer who would always bring treats for us (candy, cookies, lotion is a great one, since groomers hands get dried out alot) when she brought her dog in for a groom. But if the cut is not the way I want it, and im not overly critical, I will not tip


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

Gee . . .. . since I groom from home, "most" of my customers don't tip me - I guess they figure I shouldn't be tipped since I'm not working in a storefront operation. Probably only 10% of my customers tip and then it's $5 - $10.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks, that's about what I was thinking. Except for the zuccini part. I'll see if I have some carrots in the fridge.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

i always find customers will either put the change from there grooming price in the pot but they dont have to... 

i have a girl that works for me on sats and we had a fue customers at x mas bring us both pressies in but i find with tips they dont put any extra in the pot id we both are working

if you feel your groomers do a good job then tip... but im sure they would even just appicate some chocs if you didnt want to give money


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

About the same as everyone has mentioned 5-10 per dog with holidays as an exception. Most clients seem very giving around Christmas!

I also have one client and every time she has her dog groomed she brings in a fresh, home made red velvet cake, it's to die for!! Her dog is a pain in the rear and she knows it! I miss her and her red velvet cake!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I would become a groomer if someone would bring me red velvet cake every time I groomed their dog!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

When I was 18, I went to a really fancy hair salon for the first time. I actually saw the owner, as he was reputed to be amazing (and he was). After I was done, I went to tip him, and he got really offended. He refused the tip and told me that no self respecting salon owner should ever accept a tip, only people who work for him. It has changed a lot since then, no one follows this rule any more.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Marian said:


> I would become a groomer if someone would bring me red velvet cake every time I groomed their dog!


I think Im going to change my prices 


Standard poodle- Chocolate brownies with sprinkles

Mini poodles- Funfetti Cake

Toy poodles- Carrot cake 


baths only- Raspberry Zingers 

ok, now im hungry LOL


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Poodle Lover said:


> When I was 18, I went to a really fancy hair salon for the first time. I actually saw the owner, as he was reputed to be amazing (and he was). After I was done, I went to tip him, and he got really offended. He refused the tip and told me that no self respecting salon owner should ever accept a tip, only people who work for him. It has changed a lot since then, no one follows this rule any more.


My husband has been going to the same woman for haircuts since he moved here 10 years ago. He only gets charged 10 bucks for his haircut. 
one day I went with him and got my eyebrows done which is like 15 dollars... mind you I am terrible at math, so I gave the woman 40 and told her to keep the change LOL she insisted it was too much and I was all "oh no its ok its ok " thinking for some reason that the change was only like 5 bucks :doh:
I realized only after we were nearly home why she was protesting so much LOL


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Poodle Lover said:


> When I was 18, I went to a really fancy hair salon for the first time. I actually saw the owner, as he was reputed to be amazing (and he was). After I was done, I went to tip him, and he got really offended. He refused the tip and told me that no self respecting salon owner should ever accept a tip, only people who work for him. It has changed a lot since then, no one follows this rule any more.


I know! That happened to me too, which is really what prompted my question here. I didn't know if it was the same for dog groomers.

FFS: LOL - Better get a treadmill to walk on while you're grooming!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Since I groom Vinnie myself, the only tips I get are the mental ones ("ugh... don't do THAT next time!"), but seriously, getting my own hair cut - when I went to someone who worked for the shop owner, I tipped her. But, now I go to someone that owns the shop and I do not tip her - she owns the shop and the money from my haircut is all going to her. Does that apply in dog grooming?


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes, it pretty much does apply. For instance if I'm working in someones shop and making 60% commission the other 40% goes back to the owner/salon.

If the owner is grooming your dog she is making the full commission granted some of it goes into the salon and some for personal use but I would say that yes if the owner of the salon is grooming your dog the full price of that groom goes to them.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I tip my grooming 5 bucks standard every time. Its only her, no bather. I would not tip the bather seperate also! 
I dont tip the people in the chain stores if i go to them for bath/blow out (heck they are charging me almost 50$ anyways!! my reg groomer charges 65$ for a Full groom!).


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

But what if you really liked them and so did your dog, BPP?


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Marian said:


> But what if you really liked them and so did your dog, BPP?


Then tip them, I would BUT I have to agree with BPP as far as large chains grooming - I won't tip them, they charged me around $130 to do my wee little poms that they didn't even trim.....


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I think I must have misread BPP's post. I seem to have missed out the word "chain" there. 

I agree with both of you.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

I tip my groomer 20% and bring her a coffee.


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

frostfirestandards said:


> I think Im going to change my prices
> 
> 
> Standard poodle- Chocolate brownies with sprinkles
> ...


this has GOT to be the best ever


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Hmmmm I take my groomer out to dinner..*G*.. of course she doesn't charge me and I help..LOL..she is a friend and Flyer's breeder..I usually wash and dry the 3 other dogs while she is working on Flyer and then she does all the finishing touches, trim and nails on the cavs and nails on the lab..it takes us a little over 2 hours to do all 4 dogs using all her nice equipment where as if I was doing them at home in the sink and tub with my hair dryer it would take me at least 2 hours per dog..and I've never even attempted Flyer..however she did just give me a book on grooming poodles..hmmmmmmm


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

New member here, so I hope you don't mind if I jump in 

As a salon owner AND groomer (I work alone), I don't expect tips, but it is appreciated if given. There are a lot of expenses to keeping up a salon and tips are a bit of an extra that I like to save for new tools, equipment, or educational opportunities when I can. Like i said, it's not something that I'm gonna whine over if I don't get them, but most of my clients DO tip me. 

Honestly tho, I really don't understand the philosophy of, if the shop owner is the groomer, you wouldn't tip, but you would if it was an employee. If you like the owner/groomer and s/he does a good job for you, why NOT tip?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lol, I'm still baffled by the whole tipping thing, it's basically totally unknown over here! I've grown up not ever tipping, or being tipped, and no one expects otherwise! In saying that, I have now got one client who DOES always tip me $10, I always feel really awkward taking it because it's just not a done thing here, but at the same time it is welcome too! But that is one client (who only moved to NZ in the last decade too, so she grew up expecting to tip people) of hundreds. As nice as tips are, it's nice to not live in a society where tipping is even considered! lol


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Cameo, I agree with you. Since we have 4 poodles we really cannot afford to have them professionally groomed to often and usually do them ourselves now. When we only had one to groom we always took her to a groomer, who like yourself, owned and operated her own shop. She usually has 2 other groomers who work for her. They are all really good and great with the animals too. I never really cared who did the grooming, my fur baby came out looking and smelling great and with quite a little personality to boot. I always left a $10.00-$15.00 tip.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

My daughter, Katy, used to work as a bather at PetSmart. She'd also do brush-outs, nail clipping, teeth brushing, etc... As a teenage girl working at a big chain, she really didn't make a lot per hour (I think she was getting about $7.50 per hour when she left). She loved what she did - LOVED working with the dogs and _most _of the pet parents.

Whenever someone would tip her (from a couple of bucks up to her biggest ever of $20 from an owner who really appreciated Katy's patience with his touchy rottweiler) she would be giddy with the knowledge that someone appreciated her dedication and hard work! It really made her day!!

The next time you decide not to tip at a chain groomer, make sure it's for the right reasons... i.e., you didn't get the service you expected or the employee was rude, or whatever - remember that the people who work there are people too and a little tip here or there can really make their day (as long as it was deserved!!)

As far as my personal habit... I always tip my own hairdresser and the dogs' groomers ($5 for a simple job and more for a more detailed cut)


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I used to work as a bather/brusher at petsmart too. I understand how tipping can make someones day. I think they charge too much for what they do though and they wont adjust prices for different things. I needed Riley bathed in a pinch and i didnt have time to do it. I got him in at a chain store. They charged me as much to bathe/brush him (no ears, no nails, he was Not matted and wasnt that long, i didnt even have them shave face/feet). They charged me as much to do that as to have a full scissored haircut done there! I will Not tip for that. I appreciated them getting him in, but i felt what i paid was More then enough!


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Well i personally have never brought any of my dogs to a groomer but if for some reason one day i cant i will be a big tipper. I think its only right. I have a dog that i want a lot of attention paid to and also in and out quick! I used to groom a black standard and the full groom was $80 and she always tipped me $20...the first time i did it she was so happy she gave me $40!!!
I think its a sign that you did an excellent job and that they like you. This particular customer had met Mister and loved that i was a fellow Standard owner 
I think for baths $5- $10 is appropriate and for grooms $10 and above is.

Oh and i was working at a pretty ritsy groom shop in a big city so the base price for ANY groom was $50, i thought it was pretty rediculous but made sure i always got good commission i guess. 

I also used to groom the cutest litlte chunky yorkie named Snickers, she was a $50 groom plus she ALWAYS got the extra "spa" package for $17!!! She would ALWAYS tip me $10 no matter what. Pretty crazy! She was also in every 6 to 8 weeks religiously!


----------

